# Tampico ride...



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Well... finally had a chance to spin the wheels yesterday and got my bike off for a ride around here in Tampico. Usual loop near the Mine Mill...

Weather was gloriously hot, humid and stupid muddy. Got to a point where the rear wheel didn't spin at all due to the mud donuts. Not the bike's fault. Anything but a Pugs would have gone through there.

Don't get me wrong... I enjoyed it a lot!!! Too much pedaling and too little gravity for my likes, but being on the bike on a hot, muddy day always makes me feel like a kid again. :thumbsup:




























Before that, I got to make a few upgrades/maintenance on the bike...

A Chromag Ranger stem took over the Gravity GAP... feels as stout, but it's like 80grs lighter. I like the machining better than on Thomson's. Just personal taste. The 5mm bolts on the steerer clamp were welcome.










These babies took over the carbon blades. Nothing to write home about them really. They just give peace of mind to me. The carbon ones were chipped at one of the tips.










Got to install the Dual Flow rebound damper on the Pike. It belongs to a Revelation 150mm and indeed, the shaft is longer but it goes in just fine with no mods.

It's much better made than the old one. More oil is metered and it generates more damping at both compression and more importantly, at rebound where the shim is at.

It rides better. The faster you go, the better it feels. Nice! Not a night and day difference, but the difference is there. I need more testing on more aggro grounds.




























And last but not least, the Monarch shock... It rides really nice for an air shock. I'd still ride the Romic over it on rough terrain, but it's really nice (nicer than any other air shock I've ridden but I have not ridden the RP23). Note... I just couldn't live with the gate (lock) thing.... It works like it should, but the shock pedals really good when wide open and it feels constipated when anything locked. Maybe on pavement, but I forgot to lock it on pavement. The Panzer was still pedaling really nie and composed.










B Tune for my bike is a little soft as per SRAM's suggestion, but it felt just nice. The air spring may be a bit too large if I was riding more aggressive grounds. As flat as I ride now, it's just fine.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

¡Vaya! Ya hacía falta algún post sobre una rodada, por lodosa que esta fuera... en realidad no importan las condiciones, claro, habrá unas mejor que otras, pero ya el simple hecho de salir a pedalear es bueno... :thumbsup: 

Gracias por compartir las fotos, saludos.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Buen barro  es definitivamente mejor que no salir a rodar :thumbsup:

Los upgrades tambien se ven muy bien!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gracias por las flores!!

Estoy bien acostumbrado al calor. Soy de Veracruz y trabajo en un lugar del que solo dire es muy caluroso. MUY caluroso.

Y ahora en esta rodada por poco doy las nailon.., No fue larga, pero si dure un rato pedaleando al perro sol de medio dia porque fui lo suficientemente vago y estupido para no levantarme temprano.

Habia llovido a mares un dia antes y aquello estaba que vaporizaba de lo lindo. Unos dias antes habia ido a la playa y se me estaba descarapelando la piel quemada... asi que el sudor no podia escapar de mis brazos y se me formaron burbujas de sudor atrapadas por la piel vieja y eso no hace mucho para la adecuada refrigeracion.

Para colmo de males, mi camelbak no tiene la bolsa para el agua que se perdio en la ultima mudanza y pues me hice el macho no parando a beber porque se me hacia tarde para que mi esposa me recogiera en el punto de encuentro.

En fin, acabe viendo estrellitas por un rato, pero llegue al punto de destino, donde tuve que esperar a mi esposa una hora y media :bluefrown: ... en mi piel en los lugares donde no tenia piel quemada, se me podian ver los vasos sanguineos uno por uno.

En fin un desastre en ese aspecto.

Pero como siempre... lo disfrute muchisimo. Me divierto como un enano con la bici y el lodo. Ya me hacia falta algo de terapia de rueda.

FENDERS ARE FOR SISSIES!!!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Macho Warp*



Warp said:


> Gracias por las flores!!
> 
> *Estoy bien acostumbrado al calor.* Soy de Veracruz y trabajo en un lugar del que solo dire es muy caluroso. MUY caluroso.
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Una mas para el Doccoraje.... si hay amor para este foro tambien!! :thumbsup:










Si mi querido TLB... lo humillante no fue que el monte me pateara el trasero (ya estoy acostumbrado) sino que todo mundo que pasaba por la carretera en el pueblito ese se me quedara viendo como quien ve un perro verde por hora y media.

Supongo que no les gustara mucho enlodarse de pies a cabeza o lo considereran de poco juicio... yo creo que eso es vida!!


----------



## fuentes_88 (Jan 8, 2009)

Donde es esto? Soy de Tampico y no reconozco la brecha, es por tampico alto?


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

fuentes_88 said:


> Donde es esto? Soy de Tampico y no reconozco la brecha, es por tampico alto?


Que onda paisano, voy a estar en tampico en la semana del 16 al 20 de agosto, y me estan dando ganas de llevarme la cleta. tendras chance de salir a rodar algun dia? la verdad no conozco por donde será bueno ir, cuando vivía alla lo mio era mas bien urbano.

saludos


----------



## fuentes_88 (Jan 8, 2009)

Lo siento, pero me voy a monterrey el miercoles a seguirle a la escuela!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

fuentes_88 said:


> Donde es esto? Soy de Tampico y no reconozco la brecha, es por tampico alto?


Ooops... recien me acuerdo que no conteste...

No, es para el otro lado, por ahi atras de la MInera Autlan, de Tamos para adentro, por ahi por Santa Juana.

Hay brechas para Tampico Alto? Algo que tenga mas metros de elevacion?


----------

